# Questions about Scanscore



## pianowillbebach (Mar 31, 2019)

So I've got two questions about scansore...

1) Does anyone know how to import a PDF into scanscore to convert it to XML so I can edit it in Musescore?

2) Does anyone know how I would go about converting a score to MIDI from Scanscore? I want to scan in some sheet music I have and then convert it to MIDI.

Hopefully I either have a "duh" moment and figure it out, or someone here can help!


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

You may try to convert pdf to mscz in musescore homepage.

Press the *Upload* button and then click "_Convert a score to .mscz from .pdf
on our website_".

I never convert *.pdf* to *.mscz* and I don't know is this operation will be successful with help of the site.


----------



## pianowillbebach (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions, can't hurt to give it a shot!


----------

